# My betta tanks and bowls! (lots-o-pics)



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Please forgive the dirty-ness in some of them... It was water change day when took these. lol. Also, my tens dont have any substrate because i got pissed at the sand i was using and dumped it all. XD When i get paid i plan on getting a better type of sand, or gravel and put different colors in each section, what do you guys think? 

Speckle, 2.5, room temp, sand substrate:









Twitch, 8, heated with a bubbler, gravel substrate. Also shares with 4 khuli loaches and several dozen ramshorn snails (for now, getting an assassin snail next week) Water is very low, it was just before a water change:









Spot, Midas, Thaddeus, 10, heated with a bubbler. Heavy tannons because of fin damage.:









Skylight, Miraz, Benten, 10, heated:









Tybalt, Black Swan, 10, room temp (heater broke last water change... >.<):









Sunset, Kisses, Splatter, 1.5gal bowls, and 1gal jar, room temp, but in the warmest corner of the room.:










So what do you all think? Tell me honestly, but please dont start any fights.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing? >.>


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

? nothing?

i think theyre pwetty kwl...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! I cant wait to get substrate again... The ten gallons look so... clinical all bare like that. 

I was asking if noone had any comments. XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I take it you're doing the needed water changes of the bowls.  
They look really nice! ^^ I love the substrate of the 1st tank  I'm thinking of changing from grave to a finer substrate myself - I think my cories would like it better.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

looks like you got some happy fishies!!! Nice work!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> I take it you're doing the needed water changes of the bowls.
> They look really nice! ^^ I love the substrate of the 1st tank  I'm thinking of changing from grave to a finer substrate myself - I think my cories would like it better.


lolz, of course. Every day. ^-^ They are getting bigger tanks soon... I lost my job recently, so i couldnt afford them at the time. I can now though. hee hee!

Also, yes, i love sand substrate! My loaches loved it, but i changed to gravel in that tank because i was getting a lot of gasses with the sand, ill try it again when i find some that isnt as bad. I was just using sand-box sand from walmart before, ill switch to aquarium sand when i can afford a bag. 



MMAsac said:


> looks like you got some happy fishies!!! Nice work!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

-coughsneakybumpcough- >.>; -sneaks away-


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

meh


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the tanks  I like the dark tanned water personally. My fave tank was Twitchy's.. I would add more silk plants than spiky ones. But I love the nano's  Maybe the smaller bowls could use some moss for the benefits that live plants offers?

Edit, the air stone in Twitchy's tank, I would get some broad leaf plants and hide the air stone behind it to break the bubbles flow. I do it to mine and it seems to bother Lakitu less. I know all fish are different


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> meh


If you dont have a good comment, then please do not comment at all. Thank you. 



Laki said:


> I like the tanks  I like the dark tanned water personally. My fave tank was Twitchy's.. I would add more silk plants than spiky ones. But I love the nano's  Maybe the smaller bowls could use some moss for the benefits that live plants offers?
> 
> Edit, the air stone in Twitchy's tank, I would get some broad leaf plants and hide the air stone behind it to break the bubbles flow. I do it to mine and it seems to bother Lakitu less. I know all fish are different


The air stone in Twitch's tank is actually tucked into the corner now, the only reason i even have it in there is because of the Khulis... XD He doesnt even mind it, but then he is used to it. 

I tried putting more silk plants in his tank too, but it just didnt look very appealing... It may have just been the plants i was using though, ill get more soon and redo the tank, i am going to be juggling everybody around anyway so i can turn the ten gallon that is divided in half into a sorority. The eight gallon Twitch is in will get a divider, and Twitch will go into the 2.5 gallon. Then Kisses and Speckle will be the start of my first sorority! :3

on dark tannons: The one that is very dark is actually only one bag of rooibos tea, left in overnight. XD And only because those three fish have fin damage, by fighting(one of the dividers failed, ive since stuck them in place), or nipping their own fins. ^^; 

Also, yes, i am going to get some moss soon... My LFS offers a baseball sized wad of packed java moss for $5, i just wasnt sure if it was a good deal. XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think you have too many plants in some of them. it don't look like the fish have much room to swim. but, many of them look REALLY nice. :3c i'd be scared of the fish jumping from those bowls, though. o.0


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i think you have too many plants in some of them. it don't look like the fish have much room to swim. but, many of them look REALLY nice. :3c i'd be scared of the fish jumping from those bowls, though. o.0



Are you talking about the ten gallon divided in half? Cause i see what you mean, but those plants on the right side are actually mostly up near the glass, making it look super full... But there is a huge gap behind them that he hides in. ^^; 

And you know, i have never had a fish jump out of the bowls... But i have been thinking about making some sort of lid for them... TO THE CRAFT STORE!!

Oh wait... No car... Dang. 

lmao!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ehhh....uhhhhmmmm....ehhhhh.... its so...... ehhhh......uhmmm.....
uhmmmm....its sooooo.....just..... uhhmmmmm....ehhhh...ughm.... uhhh...



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE"EM ALL!!!!!!!!!! so great!!!!!!! i wish i could have that many bettas, but, i'd get tired of water changes, and i'd forget the names and all that lol...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Are you talking about the ten gallon divided in half? Cause i see what you mean, but those plants on the right side are actually mostly up near the glass, making it look super full... But there is a huge gap behind them that he hides in. ^^;
> 
> And you know, i have never had a fish jump out of the bowls... But i have been thinking about making some sort of lid for them... TO THE CRAFT STORE!!
> 
> ...


that one, yeah, and i think there was another that looked really full. ever since Dante got hurt and hid in plants, i've stopped packing plants in my tanks. they have enough to hide in, but not so many that they can hide from me easily. .3.

i use the mesh that oranges and freeze-pops come in on bowls. that, and a rubber band. they can breath, i can feed them, they can't get out, cat can't get in(not that he'd want to!).


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

You said to be honest.... *shrugs*


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh!! That is a good idea! I wonder if i have any of that laying around... lol! 

Also, yeah... I have been thinking about trimming that plant back... Which was the other one that looked full to you?



tsoto80 said:


> You said to be honest.... *shrugs*


 
Okay, then tell me why you think that?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mine have never jumped either.... hm?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

It is a valid concern though. lol! I wouldnt want them to even get the idea of jumping. XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

me either, did you see my comment? it was a joke! i love ur tanks!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> ehhh....uhhhhmmmm....ehhhhh.... its so...... ehhhh......uhmmm.....
> uhmmmm....its sooooo.....just..... uhhmmmmm....ehhhh...ughm.... uhhh...
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I just saw this... You are silly. 


And i admit, i forget their names... Well Tybalts in particular, i keep trying to call him Judas. XD ^^; 

Water changes arent really that bad... I use a five gallon bucket, so it only takes two or three trips for each tank.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*looks* huh. in each of your divided tanks, there's at least one plant that looks full. x:

yup. when i got my first betta, Zach, i had a cat that would try to get him. so, i used the orange bag to keep him from getting Zachy. of course, then he got smart, and knocked the bowl off my dresser. >.>; ended up having to buy a new bowl. thankfully, he knocked that one down, and it was thicker, so it didn't shatter. x-x poor Zach!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> LOL! I just saw this... You are silly.
> 
> 
> And i admit, i forget their names... Well Tybalts in particular, i keep trying to call him Judas. XD ^^;
> ...


 
i saw that other persons post and thought about this lol.. "meh" wow. hahahahahaaaaa. yeah i love your tanks. and you should just go ahead and name him judas then lol.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 9 Bettas and I have no problem remembering their names. And if you do, write a sticky note and place it on their tank/bowl so your remember. =D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> *looks* huh. in each of your divided tanks, there's at least one plant that looks full. x:
> 
> yup. when i got my first betta, Zach, i had a cat that would try to get him. so, i used the orange bag to keep him from getting Zachy. of course, then he got smart, and knocked the bowl off my dresser. >.>; ended up having to buy a new bowl. thankfully, he knocked that one down, and it was thicker, so it didn't shatter. x-x poor Zach!


Eep! That is not good! o.o But at least the fish is alright... right? o.o

And i think it must be the angle because the plants in the three way divided tanks areant that big at all... The ivy looking ones in the middle of both are curved down the back and up the front a little, that would mahe them look huge i think. XD




MistersMom said:


> i saw that other persons post and thought about this lol.. "meh" wow. hahahahahaaaaa. yeah i love your tanks. and you should just go ahead and name him judas then lol.


LOL! I would, except i already had a betta named Judas, and i rehomed him. ^^; 



Sweeda88 said:


> I have 9 Bettas and I have no problem remembering their names. And if you do, write a sticky note and place it on their tank/bowl so your remember. =D


lol, yeah... I usually write their name on the tank (like with Twitch up there) But i ran out of puff paint.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they are really nice but I think you should make it a little more fun, ya know? Like maybe add some different types of plants and get backrounds? Caves? Most of them looked like they just had one giant plant in it and I think you should just make it more fun. It might also give them more swimming room. 

Other than that nice tanks!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

As others said you have too many plants. It seems like you just threw bunch of plants in and called it a day. lol Take some out and put more imagination into it. You are giving them a great home let them enjoy it by having some swimming room.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I think they are really nice but I think you should make it a little more fun, ya know? Like maybe add some different types of plants and get backrounds? Caves? Most of them looked like they just had one giant plant in it and I think you should just make it more fun. It might also give them more swimming room.
> 
> Other than that nice tanks!





tsoto80 said:


> As others said you have too many plants. It seems like you just threw bunch of plants in and called it a day. lol Take some out and put more imagination into it. You are giving them a great home let them enjoy it by having some swimming room.



This is really only temporary to be honest. They will get changed around and rearranged, replanted and whatnot when i get substrate. Right now they are bare bottom, and there isnt much i can do. ^^; I will be getting some more sand this weekend though, so ill update with the new photos when that happens. hee hee. 



Also, some of the sections LOOK like they have more plants than they really do because the plants are right up against the glass, but believe me, they have more than enough swimming room, honest. I wouldnt lie to you guys.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your bettas all look healthy, and while I'm not a fan of keeping bettas in jars, as long as you're doing appropriate water changes it's not too bad. I would recommend a lid on any tank/bowl/tub containing short-finned bettas. I've lost quite a few from jumping, especially at night when I think they get startled by our cats.

Hardly any of my bettas do that much swimming. While some room to swim is important for bettas they're not exactly a very active fish. When mine aren't flaring or off investigating, they mostly sit somewhere waiting for me to come by and drop in some pellets. 

I think the amount of plants you have in there is fine. My sororities are more heavily planted than that and they have no problems swimming around when they want to.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Your bettas all look healthy, and while I'm not a fan of keeping bettas in jars, as long as you're doing appropriate water changes it's not too bad. I would recommend a lid on any tank/bowl/tub containing short-finned bettas. I've lost quite a few from jumping, especially at night when I think they get startled by our cats.
> Lol, yeah, i know what you mean... I dont like her in the jar either, but i am turning one of the ten gallons into a sorority soon, so she wont be in there long. Also, i dont have a cat, or any reason for them to spook at night, nor have i ever personally had a jumper. XD I do plan on making some sort of covers for them though... eventually. XD
> 
> 
> ...


i responded in green. X3


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

at first look .. i didn't see any bettas in the tanks .. then it was like "find the betta" hehe ^_^ which was kind of fun ..

those 10g divided with those clumps of plants .. don't look very pleasing all clumped together that way .. but i think it's cus u don't have them planted yet so they just clumped together .. lol 

what are those plants u have that stick out of the bowls .. they make the bowls look great 

also .. all of my bettas are active swimmers .. they glide explore swim around all day and are very active .. but then they all have 5g's to themselves so they have the extra space to spread their fins


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think all those fishies are better off with you than with some punk kid who already got bored of them. You know, regardless of bowl setup. Thumbs up to you. Even with the clump plants which bother some people at least they have a great home with someone who loves them!! (even if sometimes their names lapse)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you have some very pretty fish there. I really like that first 2.5 gal as well. *marimo moss fan*
My only criticism is that some of the tanks/jars/bowls are room temperature. I know bettas are pretty hardy, but cooler water does compromise their immune systems. 

Jealous of you having that many bettas, though.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> at first look .. i didn't see any bettas in the tanks .. then it was like "find the betta" hehe ^_^ which was kind of fun ..
> 
> those 10g divided with those clumps of plants .. don't look very pleasing all clumped together that way .. but i think it's cus u don't have them planted yet so they just clumped together .. lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, lol, i plan to cut them apart and space them much better when i have substrate and stuff. Believe me it will look much better. XD

The plants in the bowls? Just some plastic grass stuff from the craft store, and the $3 silk plants with the round leaves from petco. :3

I have some active and some not so much. XD




Laki said:


> I think all those fishies are better off with you than with some punk kid who already got bored of them. You know, regardless of bowl setup. Thumbs up to you. Even with the clump plants which bother some people at least they have a great home with someone who loves them!! (even if sometimes their names lapse)


Lol! Thanks so much. I do think some of the plants need to be spread out, but there is no way to do that at the moment with no substrate to stick them in. lol.




Bombalurina said:


> I think you have some very pretty fish there. I really like that first 2.5 gal as well. *marimo moss fan*
> My only criticism is that some of the tanks/jars/bowls are room temperature. I know bettas are pretty hardy, but cooler water does compromise their immune systems.
> 
> Jealous of you having that many bettas, though.


Well room temp is subjective, as i keep my room generally at around 80-85 degrees, plus the added heat from the tanks that do have heaters... The water never gets very cold. *shrug* 

lol, yeah... I need to start my sorority so i can get rid of one of the bowls and a jar... XD of course then i will be getting another... ah... probably five females as it will be in a 20gal tank. X3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. If your room is that warm, I have no criticism about temperature. That's insane! How do you live in that heat!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol, i am just used to it i suppose. Good thing is, i never have to sleep with blankets! XD 

Also!! I finally got sand, and it is still a little cloudy, so forgive me... But i rearranged mostly everyone!! Here you are!! :

"Hospital tank" these boys all have fin issues... from left to right is Tybalt, Thaddeus, Spot. 









Top 10 gallon, left to right is Skylight, Swan, and the new guy who i havent named yet!!:









Bottom 10 gallon, left to right is Benten, Miraz, and Midas:









And the "mansion" 10 gallon, Twitch and the Khulis live in here, as well as about forty or so teeny ramshorn snails, and one trumpet snail. :










LIKE I SAID, please forgive the cloudy water, the sand is new, and YES i did wash it, several times... It just hasnt fully settled yet. >.>


EDIT: Oh! and also, this is the new guy... is he chocolate or mustard gas? o.o:









E-Gads... i need to clean the glass... o.o forgive me!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

W-Where is Splatter?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I didnt do anything to his bowl, so i didnt put him in the update. lol. No worries.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh. He has a bowl? I thought you said he was a big guy?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

He is, and it is a big bowl. XD Besides it is only temporary until i can get one more ten gallon. ^^;


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

:3 I saw it, looks fine to me. 

Hey Gizmo, I really have no idea how you'll respond to this, however that being said, I think I might be able to get him if I ask again. I was going to get 2 2.5 gallons, and my mom is only letting me get one 3 gallon, so she kind of owes me! But I think it would only work if you would include his bowl because I can't afford one right now.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

He is actually no longer for sale, as i may or may not breed him to my orange dal girl... But when i do breed you are welcome to fry.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh. Okay. 

No thanks, if I get another Betta, I want it to be him. I still really like him and wish he could be swimming around in my house upstairs! Has he colored up any? You said he might go blue.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

His little blue spot has gotten a little bigger, but not by much. And he has gotten just a shade or two darker, but other than that? Not really. 

And thats fine. Maybe after i spawn him i will be willing to let him go.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

And i'll be here to provide him with a home! 

Do you have any recent pictures? His color sounds interesting.

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I do not, and my camera is dead... I need to find more batteries. 

I did get your PM, i just forgot to respond when i read it. XD Yay for getting bigger tanks!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice Job :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Nice Job :-D



Thanks!! I cant wait for the sand to fully settle though, itll look so much better. XD


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

It does look good, very natural!

D'oh! Darn lack of batteries! :3

I know, I was so shocked.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol, thanks! :3 

Yeah... I need to buy another costco box of batteries. XD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I really love Miraz. o:
haha


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hee hee, thanks! When i get batteries for my camera ill be trying to take more pictures of all my fish, so keep an eye out. X3


----------

